# How Many Will Fit?



## Rachcamx10 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi,
I'm a rat mom of two rat boys who are about 1 1/2 years old. They are in a single unit critter nation, which is a good size for them. However, I want to add to my mischief of rats, so I'm planning to upgrade my cage to a double critter nation. I'm planning to get 4 more rats, so in total I would six rats. Lots of the rat calculators say different things, so I'm wondering if a DCN would be a appropriate size for them, or should it be bigger? Even if six rats would fit, would it be cramped for them? I want my rats to have a big cage, with extra space as well. Please keep in mind that they are male rats, so they will be bigger than females. 
Please let me know soon,







Thanks


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Depending on how well you utilize the space and how your rats get along, I think the double unit Critter Nation is fine for up to 10 or so. 6 should be just fine!


----------



## Lambent (Mar 3, 2020)

Yup it would be fine and tbh I personally wouldn't go bigger than a DCN; most buck groups tend to get along better without a hooomungus amount of extra space between them.


----------



## Rachcamx10 (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks everybody! I'll definitley get the DCN! I'll let you know if it does work out, and if I can adopt these boys! Thanks


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Yup! That'll be fine. Each unit has floor space of 24 inches x 36 inches, which is 6 square feet, which holds 3 rats. So, if you didn't use the platforms in the DCN, then you could fit them, just a little tight. BUT the platforms are each 3 square feet, so both platforms add another 6 square feet.
All in all, with the platforms there is a total of 18 square feet, which holds 7-9 adult rats, depending on your source.
Sorry for all the math.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

CuriousWhiskers said:


> Each unit has floor space of 24 inches x 36 inches, which is 6 square feet, which holds 3 rats.


Because the space in a rat cage is utilized from floor to ceiling (_rats climb_), people generally use cubic footage to determine how many rats can live in an enclosure rather than the square footage of the floor space. The general recommendations for cage size are in the range of 1.5 to 2.5 cubic feet per rat.

Each unit of the Critter Nation cage is a little under 12 cubic feet which would mean that a single unit cage could potentially be used to house 4-7 rats and a double unit cage could possibly house 9-15. In order to house this many rats, the space would have to be really well used. Personally, I think a SCN is good for 4 or 5 rats and a DCN is good for up to 8-10.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Because the space in a rat cage is utilized from floor to ceiling (_rats climb_), people generally use cubic footage to determine how many rats can live in an enclosure rather than the square footage of the floor space. The general recommendations for cage size are in the range of 1.5 to 2.5 cubic feet per rat.
> 
> Each unit of the Critter Nation cage is a little under 12 cubic feet which would mean that a single unit cage could potentially be used to house 4-7 rats and a double unit cage could possibly house 9-15. In order to house this many rats, the space would have to be really well used. Personally, I think a SCN is good for 4 or 5 rats and a DCN is good for up to 8-10.


Ahhhhhh, good point. Thanks for the correction.


----------

